# Huge interior /exterior we just finished



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

8590 Sq ft new construction. 2 coats duration on exterior trim and regal on the interior for walls and trim.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good! Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Great stuff l
Regal on trim ? 
Why that product ? Just curious


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Specs my man. They want what they want. I like regal though. Leaves an awsome finish.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Do u brush it ?
What sheen ?

I found murals to be saggy ( I know u said you liked that ) and I agree it is nice paint


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Muralo is the best trim paint on the planet it has a learning curve because of the drying chemicals but it gives the same finish as satin impervo oil. However this product never yellows and it's latex. 

The sheen on this one is semi


----------

